# Eddie Alvarez Wins Again.....



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like the best Lightweight in the world not signed to the UFC or Strikeforce continues to clean the world LWs out one after another.....

Eddie finished UFC veteran Josh "The Dentist" Neer in round two via RNC... this puts Eddie at 5 in a row with an overall record of 20-2


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I must say this is his best win yet IMO, he has stepped up a little in my estimation but he is still not a top 5 LW and is barely top 10.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> I must say this is his best win yet IMO, .


I think Kawajiri is.
And Hansen next..


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I think Kawajiri is.
> And Hansen next..


Hansen is overrated, i think Neer would beat him.

Kawajiri was a great win, but i think Alvarez matched up well with him, being the better striker. I thought neer would of gave Alvarez a bit of trouble on the ground, but he proved me totally wrong and ended up subbing him, thats why i was more impressed by that win.

Alvarez has really improved his ground game since his defeat to Aoki, winning 5 straight by submission.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Not only did he win he dominated the whole fight. And Neer is a 170 lb fighter, I know it was at catchweight, but still. I would like to see him fight Gilbert Melendez in a co-promotion with Strikeforce but I doubt it will happen. Oh well I'm sure his next title defense will be a good one either way. I mean both Curran and Imada looked great in their last fights.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I like Alvarez, but I dont really know where to rate the dudes that mainly fight in Japan after seeing how badly Aoki (everyone seemed to think he was the number one overseas lightweight) got dominated by Melendez. I just dont think the dudes that have made there names in Japan can stack up with the guys that fight in the UFC.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

joshua7789 said:


> I like Alvarez, but I dont really know where to rate the dudes that mainly fight in Japan after seeing how badly Aoki (everyone seemed to think he was the number one overseas lightweight) got dominated by Melendez. I just dont think the dudes that have made there names in Japan can stack up with the guys that fight in the UFC.


That's a very valid point and hopefully it will keep being adressed with the Strikeforce/Dream co-promotion.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Hansen is overrated, i think Neer would beat him.



Hellboy is a beast.. he may be inconsistant but he's beaten... Aoki, Yves, JZ Calvancante, Gomi, and Uno.. 

Those are some legit opponents.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Hellboy is a beast.. he may be inconsistant but he's beaten... Aoki, Yves, JZ Calvancante, Gomi, and Uno..
> 
> Those are some legit opponents.


Aoki is that one dimensional anybody has a reasonable chance of beating by KO, he is like the polar opposite of Daley, Plus Aoki was in a tough fight with Uno just a few hours before. That and the fact that Aoki has beat him twice kind proves it was a bit of a fluke.

Yves, JZ, Gomi and Uno were good wins but they were a long time ago and he has kind of declined since those days IMO but he still brings a good fight to anyone in the division, he is a warrior and i love watching him fight, i just think he is greatly overrated. It seems like people actually rank him higher now than they did in 2005, which is just ridiculous.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Im not trying to be a hater, but Hansens wins over Aokie, Gomi, Yves, and Uno dont mean that much to me. How well has Gomi fared against the top talent from the U.S.? He got handled by BJ and KenFLo. Aoki got embarressed by Melendez. Uno hasnt looked great in the UFC. No real point in even covering Yves. Just saying.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Hansen is overrated, i think Neer would beat him.
> 
> Kawajiri was a great win, but i think Alvarez matched up well with him, being the better striker. I thought neer would of gave Alvarez a bit of trouble on the ground, but he proved me totally wrong and ended up subbing him, thats why i was more impressed by that win.
> 
> Alvarez has really improved his ground game since his defeat to Aoki, winning 5 straight by submission.


Eh, Kawajiri looked like the better striker in the fight he just wasn't all that much better and let Alvarez turn it into a brawl which was stupid since Eddie has really good power in his hands. They both fucked each other up, great fight, who knows what happens if they fight again. They are both top 10 LWs neither are top 5 right now though.

I thought the Neer win was the most impressive of his career as well. Neer is a really tough guy everywhere and subbing him is a big deal.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd like to see an Aoki rematch. With a better gameplan and more patience, I say Alvarez takes it.


----------

